# Does anyone know anything about chickens?



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

My dog-once again- felt it was fun to rip a few of my chickens necks out. This has happened before but my stepmom takes care of them and naturally she's away. She's in Rome so I can't even get ahold of her at this hour. I don't know what to do. My sister and I did our best to clean them with the reddish stuff my stepmom uses and we're not sure what else. We put bandages on them the best we could but I don't know if we missed something or if there's something I can give them for the pain. I won't be able to call my stepmom until tomorrow so I'm just frazzled. I'm not a farm girl.


----------

